# Wash the clothes good



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

What happen ?? I'm don't consider myself a particularly demanding, but not passing that whenever shipping the bed quilts are never clean. I do, then do not enter the washer? I tried a four or five shop of cleaning, but all time is the same. 

Anybody know any shop can cleaning good near new Cairo???? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

I sorry for my English in all case,


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry I can't help with shops to suggest but I usually get the duvet in the bathroom, sprinkle with washing powder,add water, stomp up and down on it for a while and then rinse, always comes up nice and clean.
Hope you find a solution.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe the shops not always use washing powder?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

marimar said:


> Sorry I can't help with shops to suggest but I usually get the duvet in the bathroom, sprinkle with washing powder,add water, stomp up and down on it for a while and then rinse, always comes up nice and clean.
> Hope you find a solution.


We also clean our duvets in the bath with a little powder and they always come out clean and fresh.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marimar said:


> Sorry I can't help with shops to suggest but I usually get the duvet in the bathroom, sprinkle with washing powder,add water, stomp up and down on it for a while and then rinse, always comes up nice and clean.
> Hope you find a solution.


I must try that


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanksss


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Stains, use the brown soap the Egyptians use to clean their aluminum pans (life fellsnaptha sp?). This takes out even grease stains that have set a while.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Sarahjones453 said:


> The best way to clean clothes by using washing machine.


::washing:
:doh:
Doh!


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Mio said:


> What happen ?? I'm don't consider myself a particularly demanding, but not passing that whenever shipping the bed quilts are never clean. I do, then do not enter the washer? I tried a four or five shop of cleaning, but all time is the same.
> 
> Anybody know any shop can cleaning good near new Cairo????
> 
> Thanks in advance!!





> Originally Posted by Sarahjones453 View Post
> The best way to clean clothes by using washing machine.



It's not often I go out wearing my quilt/duvet, but you never know...winter is on the way!!


----------

